

An Easy Way to Increase Creativity - jonsen
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=an-easy-way-to-increase-c&sc=WR_20090729

======
embeddedradical
one of the editors of this posted the important part of this along with links
to related studies and the hn page for it is
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=718700>

the final line of that post got me thinking about how good my work environment
is: ideal creative workspace: a room with blue walls that feels very far away
and is filled with references to foreign countries.

i don't know about blue walls though :P

~~~
yagibear
And a slightly earlier submission:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=716818>

------
Zarathu
Or: take shrooms.

